# Tannenwedel wächst nicht



## Anguilla (11. Okt. 2007)

Hallo erstmal, ich begrüsse Sie!



Meine Mutter hat letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt (August) .
(Länge:10m, Breite:5m,tiefste Stelle:1,80m )

Pflanzen: __ Krebsschere, Wasserlilie , Teichminze , __ Hecht-__ Hornkraut, __ Wassersalat, 3 Seerosen, __ Froschbiss ... und noch 2-5 andere Pflanzen.

Fischbesatz: 4 Koi, 10 Rotfedern + Nachwuchs einer der genannten Art/Gattung.

Folgendes Problem : Der Tannenwedel, welcher nun seit letztem Jahr dort eingebracht wurde wächst nicht.
Sie mag jene Pflanze sehr gern.
Die anderen Pflanzen fühlen sich anscheinend sehr wohl.

Der Teich liegt im halbschatten (nachmittags scheint die Sonne darauf).

Ich bitte um ihre Hilfe.
Braucht man einen "Wassertest" um dieses Problem zu lösen (damit ein Wald im Wasser wächst) ?

-----------------------------------------

Nachtrag: Das ist hier mein erster Eintrag im Namen meiner Mutter.
Ich hoffe, das sie nicht allzu säuerlich reagieren (da keine Fotos und andere Private Dinge zu lesen sind).


Auch sind meine Angaben im Profil nur "Pseudonyme".
Aber anders konnte man sich nicht registrieren.

Nun dann und vielen Dank
Grüsse, A.



Edit: Eine Filteranlage ist auch vorhanden.
       Welche es ist kann ich im Moment nicht sagen (folgt aber).

Edit2 : Ich glaube, ich habe hier noch einen 2. Account. Wenn ja, den anderen bitte löschen.


----------



## Conny (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Tannenwedel wächst nicht*

Hallo,

erst mal Hallo und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum, warum auch immer Du zu uns gefunden hast.

Hast du schon hier nachgelesen? Oder die Suchfunktion weiter benutzt?

Mein erster Topf mit Tannenwedel ist auch nicht gewachsen. Der zweite, den ich nun höher gepflanzt habe, wächst sehr gut. Wenn man eine bestimmte Pflanze mag, muß man eben ausprobieren, wo sie am besten steht.


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Tannenwedel wächst nicht*

Hallo
herzlich willkommen !

Zu Deiner Frage 

um die Situation genau zu beleuchten bedarf es schon Aussagen zum Substrat und zum Wasser 

einige der genannten Pflanzen stehen auch eher selten dauerhaft zusammen 

Tannenwedel gedeiht am Besten in nährstoffreichem hartem Wasser , 
vorzugsweise auch in nährstoffreichem Substrat auch in lehmiger oder toniger Erde. 
welche Pflanzen sich in den Teichen wirklich etablieren stellt sich meist erst nach ein paar Jahren und möglicherweise vielen Versuchen heraus .
Auch ändert sich das Milieu wenn die Teiche erwachsen werden  

mfG


----------



## Anguilla (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Tannenwedel wächst nicht*

Danke, Conny und Karsten (und auch den anderen) !

Ich hatte mir die "Broschüre" Tannenwedel durchgelesen.
Dort stand nichts von nährstoffreichem Wasser, bzw. Substrat und hartem Wasser.
Die Suchfunktion habe ich aber nun benutzt.
Ich sage meiner Mutter einfach,  :"Abwarten, und Teichminztee trinken" .

Vielen Dank nochmal
Grüsse, Aalfred


----------

